# Nvidia Systemsteuerung, Einstellungen notwendig?



## cram92x (28. November 2013)

Moin zusammen,

 ich habe mir gerade AC4 gekauft und muss nun warten bis Steam mit laden durch ist 

 Da ich ziemlich lange nichts richtiges mehr gespielt habe, wollte ich mich mal kurz informieren was die Nvidia Systemsteuerung angeht.

 Ich habe eine GTX660Ti.

 Muss in der Systemsteuerung überhaupt irgendwas eingestellt werden, oder kann ich die Einstellung alle auf Standard lassen?
 Ich meine ich stelle ja im Spiel selber ein was für Einstellung ich bzgl. Grafik nutzen möchte.

 Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Desktop (10. Januar 2014)

Es reicht vollkommen, wenn du die Standardeinstellungen belässt und dann in den Games die jeweiligen Einstellungen vornimmst. Genauso machen ich das schon seit Jahren.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2014)

Jo, beim eigentlichen Menü der Treiber braucht man am besten nichts ändern, weil man das ja eh im Spiel macht. Manche stellen da halt auch mal so was ein wie zB IMMER 8x AA, aber wenn dann mal ein Grafikknaller kommt, packt die Karte das vlt nicht mehr, und man muss dann eh wieder umstellen    Und manche stellen da halt wirklich klein-klein alles "optimal" ein, aber das ist an sich nicht nötig - wenn überhaupt, dann eher so was wie zB die Farbeinstellung oder so.


----------



## Lunica (12. Januar 2014)

cram92x schrieb:


> Muss in der Systemsteuerung überhaupt irgendwas eingestellt werden, oder kann ich die Einstellung alle auf Standard lassen?
> Ich meine ich stelle ja im Spiel selber ein was für Einstellung ich bzgl. Grafik nutzen möchte.


 
Definitiv ja. Die Standardeinstellungen sind nicht wirklich optimal.

NV Treiber:
http://www7.pic-upload.de/12.01.14/rf1si7cx7dnk.jpg

Im Spiel dann VSync deaktivieren und den Dreifachbuffer deaktivieren (sofern einstellbar) sowie den Doppelbuffer aktivieren (sofern einstellbar). Im Prinzip reicht es einfach VSync zu deaktivieren, danach greift automatisch Soft-Sync (Adaptiv VSync).


*Update: 28.11.2013 *


----------



## MichaelG (12. Januar 2014)

Ich benutze die Zusatzsoftware Geforce Experience. Viele Spiele sind kompatibel. Da lasse ich die Software die Spiele durchsuchen, wenn ein neues installiert wurde. Starte das Spiel einmal spiele und lasse mir dann von Geforce Experience die Einstellungen vorschlagen, die ich so komfortabel übernehmen kann. Bislang ist mit diesen Einstellungen alles optimal.


----------



## Lunica (12. Januar 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich benutze die Zusatzsoftware Geforce Experience. Viele Spiele sind kompatibel. Da lasse ich die Software die Spiele durchsuchen, wenn ein neues installiert wurde. Starte das Spiel einmal spiele und lasse mir dann von Geforce Experience die Einstellungen vorschlagen, die ich so komfortabel übernehmen kann. Bislang ist mit diesen Einstellungen alles optimal.


 
Der Meinung bin ich überhaupt nicht.
Experience stellt meist nur Schrott ein.

Die meisten Spiele lassen sich manuell wesentlich besser optimieren.

.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich benutze die Zusatzsoftware Geforce Experience. ...  Bislang ist mit diesen Einstellungen alles optimal.



 "optimal" gibt es nicht, denn der eine will lieber nicht unter 60 FPS, auch wenn die Optik drunter leidet, der andere die bestmögliche Optik, Hauptsache nicht weniger als 30FPS und der nächste will 40-50 FPS und das dafür bestmögliche Bild    aber dass die gforce-Experience vlt. nicht "falsch" einstellt, das mag sein.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Januar 2014)

Sagen wirs mal so: Für mich optimal. Das Spiel ruckelt nicht, ist aber für meine Begriffe so hoch wie möglich eingestellt.


----------

